# Where to live in Wellington



## BlueBear

I am moving to Wellington in early May and trying to decide what the best areas are to stay. 

I have an 18 year old daughter, so somewhere that has good shops, pubs, cafes and a bit of nightlife would be good for her. Somewhere with a bit of atmosphere but not too hectic like the city center.

Thanks
Bluebear


----------



## jimmyjanga

Hi Bluebear,
I have been living in wellington for the past 9 years and in this time have lived all over.
I am now in Melbourne but am looking at moving back soon as I am very homesick.
My favourite suburbs in wellington are:
Aro Valley - nice old villas, good cafes and local stores, ten minute walk to Cuba St the creative and cultural hub of wellington, good shopping, galleries, cafes, etc
Kelburn - On the hill overlooking the cbd - 5 mins access via the Cable Car from Lambton Quay, more expensive area with little shops, a bar, cafe, etc. Very nice botanical gardens to stroll around.
Mount Victoria - the other side of the city from kelburn, beautiful views and houses, a bit more expensive again but worth it. 5 mins walk downhill to the citys bars, cafes, nightclubs and shops. Supermarket 10 mins walk away.
If you need any advice or contacts feel free to ask me anything, as I have lived there for years I am sure I could be of help to you.
ps If your daughter is bored and wants to make a few quick friends I have alot from the ages of 18 - 25 in areas such as art, music, hospitality etc and I am sure they would make her feel at home and escort her to the cool places to go in town.
I wish you the best of luck! Wellington is a beautiful and friendly little city!
-Jimmy


----------



## BlueBear

Thanks for the info Jimmyjanga, that's really helpful for narrowing thinks down on where to start looking. Mount Victoria sounds perfect.


----------



## jimmyjanga

No problem, always keen to talk up my favourite city in NZ!


----------

